# Help with one measurment on trap.



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi everyone
I am building a trap for the front of my loft. It looks like the sputnik. I am down to making the squares they jump down through to get back in. Looking at other posts the width between the bars seems to be 4 and 1/4 inches, does that seem right and how tall should the opening be? 
Thanks for the help!!!
John


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

*distance apart*

I have a drop trap that I've not installed yet. It looks like the openings are right at 4 inches. The holes were drilled at about 4 1/8 to 4 1/4 inches apart.
Good luck, 

Litewings


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

They are about 7 or 8 inches tall


----------

